# Incremental Load ???



## PentaGalCXO (Jan 31, 2012)

I finally got around to looking at the new PowerPivot (PP12?). Good stuff. Many of my wants/needs have been addressed - except I don't see incremental loads. Am I missing something?


----------



## powerpivotpro (Jan 31, 2012)

I think that may only be supported in the "BISM" version and not in the PowerPivot version.


----------

